# Need Computer Help



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't know if we have any computer gurus here, but here's my situation:

I have an external hard drive that has all my music on it and it also backs up everything else on my computer.

Yesterday, after much troubleshooting thinking my entire computer was crashing, I realized that as long as I don't plug this hard drive in (via USB port), everything is fine on my computer.

About 3 seconds after I plug the USB jack from the external hard drive back into my computer, EVERYTHING on my computer freezes: Can't reduce pages or programs, and after a few more seconds I can't even move my curser. I even left the room for about 15 minutes, came back, and nothing had moved on my computer.

The *Second* I unplug the USB jack, everything on my computer goes back to normal and operates fine.

I tried to plug it into different USB ports on my computer as well. All with the same result.

Is this Hard drive toast?

If so, can I recover what's on it via another method?

Thank you in advance.

V


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I am not exactly a guru, but based on what you've said, I suspect the problem is that the cable is malfunctioning, not the hard drive itself. So I would suggest trying another cable of the same type, before you do anything else. No guarantee, of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if changing the cable solves the problem.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another thought (assuming it's Windows) is drive letters. Try bringing up drive management before plugging the drive in and see what letters are being used. Again, you could try either safe mode or a clean boot to see if you can get at the drive.

The joys of plug and pray!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with Mr Taggs, it sounds like a drive letter conflict.

Sometimes changing the USB port utilized can address the external disc with a new letter... Otherwise use disc management to assign the disc a new letter, also remember that You have to tell the software the You use for playing music and doing backups that You've had a letter change so that its automatic function finds the disc!

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I am not exactly a guru, but based on what you've said, I suspect the problem is that the cable is malfunctioning, not the hard drive itself. So I would suggest trying another cable of the same type, before you do anything else. No guarantee, of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if changing the cable solves the problem.


In the past I had a similar problem and the :devil: was a short-circuiting cable.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for the advice everyone. I checked all things mentioned here but to no avail. I found this web site that has all these computer and IT people on it: http://www.windowsbbs.com

It's a free site and there are a lot of helpful people there. After a few suggestions that I tried with the same result, someone posted another solution that worked.

It was a corrupted file or files.

Two days in a row, we had a power flicker that lasted only about one second in our neighborhood. It shut off my computer and I had to reset all the clocks in the house both times. Apparently when you suddenly cut off power from your computer without properly shutting it down, it can cause "corrupt files" which can affect one's computer in myriad ways. The day after the second power flicker is when I had the problem.

So, I did a "System File Checker" tool program that found and automatically fixed all the corrupted files I had in my computer. Plugged the HD back in and viola! Everything is good.

V


----------

